# Avis car rental ? in Cancun



## JackieD (Oct 1, 2008)

I am so confused about renting a car in Cancun!  I have read and reread posts about the problems at the counter with extra insurance being needed. I've read where Tuggers recommend AVIS b/c they include the insurance that is needed (3rd party liability).  When I go to make a reservation online, it doesn't spell out the included insurance but list OPTIONAL insurance which includes: 

 Loss Damage Waiver ( 30.00 USD per day )   --  
 Personal Accident Insurance ( 3.99 USD per day )   --  
 Personal Effects Protection ( Not Available )   --  
 Additional Liability Insurance ( 11.99 USD per day )   --  

Is anyone ADDING these to their reservations??

I'd appreciate any clarification.  Thanks!!


----------



## mfan (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know anything about the Avis coverage.  But, I would highly recommend Hertz...

We used Hertz on our trip in August.  They offered the best price for the full-size car we needed.  It was a very pleasant experience, akin to renting in the US.  When I picked up the car, I looked over it in detail and noted every little dins and scratches because of the horror stories I have read here and at other online sites.  It turned out to be unnecessary because when I returned the car, the agent just casually walked around to see if there were any obvious damages (there were none), noted the mileage, and printed out my receipt -- no different than renting in the US.  Everyone was very professional and courteous.  I will definitely rent from Hertz again in the future!

As for insurance, I didn't buy any from Hertz because I bought this prime coverage thru my AMEX card:  https://www152.americanexpress.com/fsea/travel/car_rental/product.do
I think anyone with an AMEX card can sign up.  The cost is much more reasonable, and it's prime coverage, so any claims won't affect your own policy.  It's also on a per use basis, so there's no subscription fees.  I sign up each time I need to rent internationally and canceled it upon return, so I don't get charged for domestic rentals.

Fortunately, I have never had to make a claim on the AMEX coverage, so I can't vouch for how well they'll respond in that situation...so, ymmv


----------



## JackieD (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the information.  We have an AMEX card so I'll look into their insurance.  I am wondering if anyone else has experience with Hertz.  When I look at Hertz's website, they do not give an option for additional insurance through them.  Anyone know what the standard insurance they offer is and if it's sufficient?


----------



## mfan (Oct 3, 2008)

JackieD said:


> Thanks for the information.  We have an AMEX card so I'll look into their insurance.  I am wondering if anyone else has experience with Hertz.  When I look at Hertz's website, they do not give an option for additional insurance through them.  Anyone know what the standard insurance they offer is and if it's sufficient?



The local office agent offered the additional coverages when I picked up the car.  I don't recall the rates, but I'm sure they are ridiculously expensive, just like here in the US.


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 6, 2008)

That AMEX coverage seems great. Im going to have to look into that for our upcoming GM Riviera Maya trip.


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 6, 2008)

I would not bother with a car in Cancun unless you plan some long distance excursions. The bus service on the strip is very good and one can always take tours with transportation provided. 

Cheers


----------



## rcshelton (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a good rate from Hertz for our upcoming trip to Cancun and have been looking into the insurance requirements.  Finally located good information on Hertz's website but it is not easy to find.  Here's how to find it.  Place cursor on Reservations, click on Qualifications and Requirements, on next screen type in airport code for Cancun(cun), click search, then click on Cancun Airport link below.  You will get a pull down menu that will provide details on insurance coverage and rates for Cancun along with other info.  

Hertz, as does Avis, provides liabality coverage up to $35,000 USD per accident.  This is what is required by Mexico Law.  If you want to increase the coverage (Additional Liability Insurance) up to $500,000, the cost is $13/day from Hertz. I did confirm this with a call to Hertz's International desk.  I also called my Capital One Mastercard and they confirmed that they would cover the rental car if I decline the Loss Damage Waiver. Hertz did say it you decline the LDW they will put a hold on the credit card for 10% of the value of the car.  I am still wondering if the additional liability is needed?

For Personal Accident Insurance, we will rely on our health insurance.

You can find comparable  information on Avis's Website.  Click on Renters Guide, then Policy and Procedures, then select Mexico from the pull down menu.  They do not provide costs, only say it varies by city and location.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 10, 2008)

*from flyer talk*

Avis includes the PLI with there prices in Mexico. Amex has a rental car policy that provides PIA and CDW/LDW for a small fee with 0 deductable. 


So I did some research on the net. There are 3 main areas of insurance for rental cars (and driving in mexico):

CDW/LDW - damage to and theft of the rental vehicle 
PLI - liability insurance - damage and injury to third parties and property (ie other cars) 
PAI - personal accident insurance - personal and property damage to your and your passengers 

So the upshot (from the very informative links posted below) is:

that your credit card (Amex, MC, VISA) insurance covers the damage or theft of the rental vehicle - but you MUST decline the rental CDW/LDW 
liability insurance must be purchased - cost varies by rental agency 
PAI - again if you are worried you can purchase it, but your health insurance would cover it (if only upon claim back) 

So it seems that Avis includes PLI (with a reasonably low maximum) within their rates and this ends up being (at least in my case) cheaper than the other rental agencies' dialy rates plus PLI, even thogh on the face of it Avis seems the most expensive weekly rate. I confirmed this by looking at the policies online:


Quote:
PROPERTY DAMAGE/PUBLIC LIABILITY UP TO MXN 350,000
IS INCLUDED IN ACCORDANCE WITH INSURANCE LAWS OF
COUNTRY.

THEFT OF, OR DAMAGE TO PARTS AND ACCESSORIES ARE NOT
COVERED.

ALI-ADDITIONAL LIABILITY INSURANCE - 11.99 USD PER DAY
PURCHASE OF ALI INCREASES PROPERTY DAMAGE AND PUBLIC
LIABILITY TO MXN 5,000,000.00 WHILE DRIVING WITHIN
MEXICO AS LONG AS THE TERMS AND CONDITIONS OF THE
RENTAL AGREEMENT ARE MET.

PAI-PERSONAL ACCIDENT INSURANCE - 3.99 USD PER DAY
PURCHASE OF PAI PROVIDES ACCIDENTAL DEATH AND MEDICAL
EXPENSE BENEFITS TO THE RENTER AND ALL PASSENGERS IN
THE AVIS VEHICLE. COVERAGE IS UP TO MXN 25,000.00 PER
PERSON IN THE VEHICLE UP TO THE MAXIMUM LEGAL LIMIT OF
PERSONS ALLOWED IN THE VEHICLE.  

And i will go with the MC CDW cover by declining the rental CDW. It seems even if you go with the rental CDW, the deductible is quite high - $1000 or 10% of the vehicle (depending on agency). Avis and Advantage seem the easiest to decline CDW, others may put up more of a fight.


Ofcourse if are more conservative then please buy all the insurance on offer, though this will cost you approx $30 per day.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Arlingtonian (Jun 17, 2011)

*Problems with Hertz*

I recently rented from Hertz and got a great rate but even though I had everything in writing from Hertz in the US it took an hour and a half to get a car (not waiting in line).  I finally left with the wrong rates on my receipt but a written statement of the actual rate signed by the manager.  Of course when I turned the car in they tried to charge me more.  This time it only took about half an hour.  Still $80 for 10 days is not bad (liability included).  I also use the AmEx insurance.  Think I'll try Avis next time.


----------



## Helene4 (Jun 17, 2011)

In and around Cancun hotel zone not only are no cars needed, they are a hindrance as there is no parking on the strip.  Busses can take you wherever you want/need to go, including to tourist sites.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 17, 2011)

Avis had a little problem last winter and a person had to call the Avis International / Mexico to see what locations included liability insurance or would accept visa for cdw.

Avis must have lost alot of business last winter so they are now back to the way it was. I always call to make sure.

01-52-555-588-8888 Avis International............. press 3 for English


----------

